# Saying good bye is so hard :(



## rjeannie88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yesterday we had to say good bye to our heart  Anouk, our 10-year-old GSD was diagnosed with lumbosacral syndrome/cauda equina which became severe to the point of him totally going down in his back end and being incontinent. We knew it was time when the pain medications no longer worked...he was just in too much pain for us to bear and we had to make the most difficult decision any owner has to..to put him to rest in a peaceful and humane way.  

We all awoke this morning with swollen eyes but we all agreed that we were happy to know he was free from his broken body and able to run and jump through the fields as he loved to do here on earth. 

Simply put he was Awesome :wub:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts are with you. Run free Anouk


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my I am so sorry you had to make that choice but he is running happy now smiling down on you for being such a selfless owner


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for your lose. You are right, your wonderful boy is free of pain. One of the hardest things we can do is to let go. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. We never have them long enough. It sounds like he was in a wonderful home for his 10 years.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is indeed very painful but also comforting to know he is now free from pain and sickness. Run free little one!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know this was a hard decision for you and one we all hate to have to make.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

You gave him a great life and in the end, that's the best we can do for our friends.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry. We've had to put a pet down before and it's very upsetting. Just know that you gave him a good life and then took away his pain for him.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

So sorry. Why do the years have to fly by so quickly?


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

rjeannie88: What a terrible loss. I offer you my heartfelt condolences at this time of grief and separation from your dear Anouk.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

RIP sweet wonderful one.Run and run and run pain free!


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It seems that the more we love, the more it hurts to lose them. I just feel sorry for the people that never know this kind of pain, because they have never known this kind of love.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, friend ! Run Strong and Free Anouk !!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. It is so sad that they have to go so soon and have to tell us to let them go. Because WE DON'T WANT TO.


----------

